# My Bad Boy Buggy Experience



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

There junk ! Got insurance run it off a cliff and start over !


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

After the first and second jiggling of the wires it would have been sitting at the dealership lot for good.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

booner21 said:


> After the first and second jiggling of the wires it would have been sitting at the dealership lot for good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The dealer says it's not his responsibility to give us a refund, the dealership says the same. smh


----------



## rajela (Aug 20, 2015)

Lawyer up.....


----------



## E.J. (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow...that's an awful experience. I'm sorry I can't help you out much at all. I've always wanted a buggy because they sound awesome with the duel usage, but don't even know if they sell them around here. Your story will certainly make me steer clear. 

I'd definitely try to deal with corporate bad boy buggy people. Sounds like the shop where you bought it from isn't going to take that loss or deal with bad boy themselves. I think your only fault is actually using it as much as you did. I would of took that thing back for warranty work/sit it until your camp thing was over, after the second day. Jiggling wires is not a fix. Look into lemon law! Keep all your paperwork for the work so far. Not sure if it can apply for these vehicle types.
Good luck...welcome to the forum!


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dang I would have thrown in the towel after the 5th or 6th time it messed up. You sure are persistent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Range Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

I know when I was shopping for a ZT mower I was told by a small engine shop owner who is a very honest guy to stay away from the Bad Boy mowers. I trust this guy completely so I took it to heart and never even looked at one. Sounds like he gave me good advice.


----------



## rykel1116 (Jun 15, 2012)

totally agree...peices of crap...we also have 2015 ambush...had it to dealer 7 times...just won't take a charge..dealer keeps saying its fixed,then does the same think again...now the dealer we bought it from is referring us to a different dealer...said they are no longer working on bad boys...concerns me that they are referring us elsewhere? I'm going to call a rep from bad boys tomorrow to see what to do next? this is are third bad boy...they all have had problems...the only reason we went back this time is because bad boy got bought out by a large golf cart company,can't remember there name?..thought things would be better? but not the case...open for suggestions on this problem!


----------



## E.J. (Aug 7, 2008)

10 Ringer said:


> The dealer says it's not his responsibility to give us a refund, the dealership says the same. smh


Well, it's darn sure somebody's responsibility to give you a refund. What's the warranty on your buggy? Be adamant with these ppl that some kind of refund or superior warranty work needs to be done. Make corporate pay for the work and transportation. Have them send someone out to test/look at the buggy. If no compromise, id threaten to lawyer up and then do just that!


----------



## E.J. (Aug 7, 2008)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon_law
I'd definitely pursue the lemon law if I was you and it's still within warranty.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

rykel1116 said:


> totally agree...peices of crap...we also have 2015 ambush...had it to dealer 7 times...just won't take a charge..dealer keeps saying its fixed,then does the same think again...now the dealer we bought it from is referring us to a different dealer...said they are no longer working on bad boys...concerns me that they are referring us elsewhere? I'm going to call a rep from bad boys tomorrow to see what to do next? this is are third bad boy...they all have had problems...the only reason we went back this time is because bad boy got bought out by a large golf cart company,can't remember there name?..thought things would be better? but not the case...open for suggestions on this problem!


EZ-Go bought them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Range Junkie said:


> I know when I was shopping for a ZT mower I was told by a small engine shop owner who is a very honest guy to stay away from the Bad Boy mowers. I trust this guy completely so I took it to heart and never even looked at one. Sounds like he gave me good advice.


Two totally different companies


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

I think it's odd you kept taking it back to your camp without checking it out, sounds like a drive around the parking lot would have saved you 40000 miles in trips. Aside from that, the dealer took your money and made a profit off selling you the machine, I would take up a public campaign outside their dealership until they rectified the issue


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

i shopped them heavily and met many people with similar experiences as you so I got a Ranger crew cab ($4k Rear end fix on the ranger) Stick with ATV's is the real lesson here.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

that sum***** that sold it to me would have some tough choices...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good boots.....:wink:


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

And they advertise the heck out of them on tv....


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

Honolua said:


> i shopped them heavily and met many people with similar experiences as you so I got a Ranger crew cab ($4k Rear end fix on the ranger) Stick with ATV's is the real lesson here.


We would have loved to have been able to get a Ranger, but our club is 3,000 acres of electric vehicles only( besides retrieving your deer). The dealer we bought it from has been our friend for years, and is a member on our hunting club with us. We really don't want to stir anything up with a stick, because tension on the hunting club is all we need. But, like Fezzik said, at the end of the day, our "friend" who is our dealer made a profit off our BBB and all the problems and transgressions we have had with it doing warranty work, etc.


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

If you sell a product you need to take responsibility for it. I'd be having some choice words with your "friend", I'd be diplomatic about it but there would be words. Spending what a used car costs on a recreational vehicle that doesn't work is completely unacceptable. You bought new because there should be support.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

Update: They have told us that if we brought it to them they will have their technicians go over it with "a fine tooth comb" and see what is causing all the problems are. But they still haven't mentioned anything about a refund or replacement. 3 weeks till deer season. Woo Hoo


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

That thing is going to hurt someone, keep all your documentation cause your lawyer is going to need it. I know you don't want to stir the pot but sometimes you just have to.....before there is an injury.


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

E.J. said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon_law
> I'd definitely pursue the lemon law if I was you and it's still within warranty.


This ^^^^


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Can't figure out why the dealer even handed over the keys if it wouldn't start??


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

CalCoHunter said:


> Can't figure out why the dealer even handed over the keys if it wouldn't start??


He said it was probably just a filter or wire and he cranked it up before he brought it to us.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

If it was delivered and wouldn't start it would be going back that day. Next thing to do is drive it through the showroom window and say the brake didn't work. You pay big money for something you should get a useable product not a turd!


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

Most all auto/atv dealers are required to have a surety bond to obtain their license. If you threaten to file a claim against that surety bond they will most likely buckle right then and there, Im not 100% if your claim would be covered by the insurance company backing the surety bond, but a lot of dealers are scared to lose their license and surety bonds are the fastest way for that to happen. 

Worth a shot at least, I used to sell surety bonds for a few years.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm going to bump this back up.....so hopefully fewer guys get taken in by the TV Ads.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

You can send an e-mail to the better business bureau. See what they say. Search BBB, then go into where is says contact your BBB. Give then all the details, dates, names, etc. They will contact Bad Boy, and hopefully get it resolved. Don't forget to state the brake and wheel failures that nearly caused serious injury.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

It would have been back on the truck when it didn't turn over in gas mode. If it's brand new I'm not dealing with issues from the start.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

My friend bought one about two years ago and it has been broke down or at the dealers most of the time that he has owned it.. Same as yours brakes, wiring, cv, axles, and the list goes on. They did offer him about half what he paid on a new one. You are not alone my friend.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

25ft-up said:


> You can send an e-mail to the better business bureau. See what they say. Search BBB, then go into where is says contact your BBB. Give then all the details, dates, names, etc. They will contact Bad Boy, and hopefully get it resolved. Don't forget to state the brake and wheel failures that nearly caused serious injury.


We have, that is what has finally gotten them to actually start caring. We are taking it to the headquarters this next week. Pray that we get a refund and they have understanding.


----------



## Rocket Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

Better Call Saul.
The failing brakes is enough to get any lawyers attention. Just from reading this thread, I will never purchase one of those things. Driving it thru the showroom floor isnt a good idea, as you might get cut by broken glass. But if it slams into the dealers own truck in the parking lot??? oh well!


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

That guy can't be a friend, cause friends don't let friends drive Bad Boy Buggies.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

I wouldn't even pick it back up from them, document everything get a GOOD lawyer and take it to court. Get your money back plus time&expenses.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Lesson learned. Never buy a vehicle with a name that starts with "Bad".


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

2 years ago i was torn between a Bad Boy Buggy Ambush and a Kubota rtv1100. i went with the kubota and later bought a new ez go electric golf cart with a lift kit. Best decision ive ever made. i have heard other horror stories about them since buying the Kubota.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

deadeyedave2008 said:


> 2 years ago i was torn between a Bad Boy Buggy Ambush and a Kubota rtv1100. i went with the kubota and later bought a new ez go electric golf cart with a lift kit. Best decision ive ever made. i have heard other horror stories about them since buying the Kubota.


Wish we would have had that choice, however our club is nearly 3,000 acres of electric only now.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

Guess I will get the Ranger instead. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## HoytTF (Nov 20, 2007)

Polaris Ranger EV...problem solved


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the well written advice and help. Bump for more opinions?


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> There junk ! Got insurance run it off a cliff and start over !


Lol


----------



## 3or88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Knock on wood. I just bought a 2016 Ambush IS. Electric/Gas. I had on property of 15K acres in the rain and ran all over. I have had ZERO issues so far. Very happy with unit. I even got it stuck and buried in water and once I got it out ran just fine. I did a lot of research and found many great recommendations as well as the older version having issues. EZ-go is now partners and have a great reputation. I hope I do not have these problems. I actually came on here today to try and locate a place for accessories. LOL


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

3or88 said:


> Knock on wood. I just bought a 2016 Ambush IS. Electric/Gas. I had on property of 15K acres in the rain and ran all over. I have had ZERO issues so far. Very happy with unit. I even got it stuck and buried in water and once I got it out ran just fine. I did a lot of research and found many great recommendations as well as the older version having issues. EZ-go is now partners and have a great reputation. I hope I do not have these problems. I actually came on here today to try and locate a place for accessories. LOL


3or88, I hope yours continues to be as reliable as you have described. I wish ours was, we must have gotten a lemon.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Tag for later


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

I had issues with two Recoils I bought from two different dealers, I found the dealers to be inept as far as knowledge and willingness to fix the problems. So I called EZ Go BBB and "climbed the ladder" finally found the right guy, I wish I could remember his name, he acknowledged the issue and guided the dealers through the repairs, I have had zero issues since.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

sorry to hear as I know its wasn't a cheap investment, good luck.

Im glad to say my 2009 Yamaha Rhino has had zero issues and I don't baby it!


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN (Jan 25, 2011)

If you bought it brand new from them, they should take it back and make it right. Otherwise, post this all over the internet as much as you can. Include the dealers name and dealerships name please, that way others know to steer clear. Your experience is totally unacceptable , the people who sold it to you should not be in business if that is how they act. 
Document everything, and if it comes to it, get a lawyer and really take it to them. That kind of stuff just rubs me all the wrong ways.


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

Legally, I am fairly certain that both the dealer AND the manufacturer are liable for any defective product because they are both in the "stream of commerce" of the vehicle. Get a lawyer, file a suit against both the dealer and the manufacturer for warranty of merchantability. It might cost you some change but you might be able to get all your mechanic bills paid and a new buggy, or your money back. Which sounds like the better option.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this to light. I want to find out where the Bad Boy Buggy dealers are near me so I can take alternate routes around them. That stuff you are dealing with might be contagious.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

And that is why I own a Honda.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just being honest, but sounds to me like you are getting taken advantage of because you are allowing it. When you buy something brand new, there should never be jiggling the wires involved, or the seller telling you to just need the brakes, etc. I can't for the life of me understand why you ever took possession of it the first time, much less multiple times.

If you really want something done, email the corporate office telling them the issues, and let them know they have 7 business days to contact you with a solution before you go public on social media. After 3 days of no response, call corporate and leave the same message. After 7 days, hit their social media outlets (as well as dealer's) and start pounding away. This approach WILL work, trust me. Even the giants like wally world will cave to avoid viral negative social media posts. I've given ultimatum as last resort to both Samsung and wally and both caved, going against previous decisions against my claims. In both cases, I just wanted what was right, and got it.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

billrv said:


> I had issues with two Recoils I bought from two different dealers, I found the dealers to be inept as far as knowledge and willingness to fix the problems. So I called EZ Go BBB and "climbed the ladder" finally found the right guy, I wish I could remember his name, he acknowledged the issue and guided the dealers through the repairs, I have had zero issues since.


I've got a 2014 Recoil IS and I've had a battery issue and a brake issue. Both repairs had to be run up the ladder and a couple different dealers to get the results I wanted. Other than that, it has been a great vehicle for what it is designed to do.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

As of now this is all the repairs that have been done by dealers and Manufacture(Not counting the off record things to get us out of the woods with). If this thing ain't a lemon I don't know what is.
Dealer Number 1. (original dealer we purchased it from) 
A.	February 2015
1.Dc-Dc Converter
B. Late June
1. replaced (2) steering arm brackets right and left front
Replaced (1) hub assembly right front
Replaced (1) strut with bearing assembly right front
Repalced (2)anti rattle brake pad springs right front
Replaced (1) CV axle right front
Dealer Number 2 April 1st- June 10th 
Cv axle assembly
STRUT assembly, Front LH
Right Front Strut Assembly
Textron Specialized Vehicles (manufacture)
All 4 struts were replaced, this included all 4 brake rotors, and brake calipers as well.
All brake lines as well as the master cylinder were replaced, the brake system was filled and bled per specifications
The park brake was adjusted per factory specifications
The drive clutch and drive belt were replaced
The engine oil, oil filter and air filter were changed
The battery connections were all tightened to specification and batteries were cleaned properly.
The inspection board on the back of the unit was replaced.
There was fault in history that indicated a Main Contactor issue, the main solenoid was changed.
The motor wires were all tightened to factory specifications.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Should have bought it in Florida! We have lemon law and Georgia doesn't.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

Does it cover ATV's?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I purchased an original BBB back in 07. Had one of the first cases of unintended acceleration at least that they would admit to. The first time it happened I was leaning on the front and had been chatting with the neighbor across the street and all of a sudden it clicked and went full bore into the neighbors beater car. I had to jump in it to get it to stop but by then it had made its way from the front to the back of the neighbors car. He never charged me for any repair so I was spared having to fix his car. My dealer called bad boy and they implied they had never ever had that happen. They supposedly changed some part and a month or so later i was in my stand while the buggy was 200 yards away. I hear a loud noise and thought by default "poacher" so I got off the stand and made my way towards the noise only to find the buggy had taken off again and rammed a tree. The motor burned up from trying to go forward. Sold that piece of junk and bought a newer version I believe it was called XT. 
The XT wouldn't hold up to the winters in Illinois so I had to sell it and buy a ranger.


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good thing it didn't hit a expensive car. I guess don't point it at a swift river either. Click. Splash. :set1_fishing::fish2:


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

Sad to hear you have had so many problems with this electric vehicle. 

Polaris Ranger is the best alternative to these Bad Electric Vehicles. I have owned 2 Rangers over the last 6-8 years and never had a problem with them. I Haul fire wood and dead deer etc. Just keep the oil changed and due semi annual maintenance and you will be fine.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

You are being taken advantage of. You can be polite and still be serious and firm. Your dealer friend knows better. Go up that ladder fast and high at Bad Boy. Document everything!!!! And let them know you are. If you are not totally satisfied, get a lawyer. You cannot be timid with this dealer. He knows what he is doing.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

bigoleboy said:


> Sad to hear you have had so many problems with this electric vehicle.
> 
> Polaris Ranger is the best alternative to these Bad Electric Vehicles. I have owned 2 Rangers over the last 6-8 years and never had a problem with them. I Haul fire wood and dead deer etc. Just keep the oil changed and due semi annual maintenance and you will be fine.


Not all Golf carts type electrics are bad. I'm not familiar with BBB......but there are Ez-go's that are decades old and still work fine.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> I purchased an original BBB back in 07. Had one of the first cases of unintended acceleration at least that they would admit to. The first time it happened I was leaning on the front and had been chatting with the neighbor across the street and all of a sudden it clicked and went full bore into the neighbors beater car. I had to jump in it to get it to stop but by then it had made its way from the front to the back of the neighbors car. He never charged me for any repair so I was spared having to fix his car. My dealer called bad boy and they implied they had never ever had that happen. They supposedly changed some part and a month or so later i was in my stand while the buggy was 200 yards away. I hear a loud noise and thought by default "poacher" so I got off the stand and made my way towards the noise only to find the buggy had taken off again and rammed a tree. The motor burned up from trying to go forward. Sold that piece of junk and bought a newer version I believe it was called XT.


holy smokes that is crazy, lol good thing nobody got hurt, wow.


----------



## gps3 (Dec 29, 2013)

That is the longest post I have ever seen.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

It's no BBB but it gets the job done.........If you want to go plowing through the woods crossing deep creeks or going for 20 mile rides it's NOT the way to go. But if you have rutted roads, or trails on your property and want to be stealthy they work great.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

UPDATE: After we took it to the factory, they still didn't get everything fixed. When going from forward to reverse in gas, it wants to continue going backward after changing it to forwards then it goes out of reverse and grinds gears then decides to go into forward. When using it in electric it just stops working if you try to turn around or go forward then backward. Me and a buddy went to go check trail cams and turned around in a food plot and we had to turn the key on and off for 5 or 10 minutes till it ever decided to work. Late November, my dad was driving it along one of our firebreak roads and as he started to go down a slight hill the brakes failed and he couldn't steer it either. He centered about a 6" tree and the whole front end is messed up now. It left a nasty bruise on his leg as well as a pretty bad cut on his leg when he crashed. Pics to follow


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not one for lawsuits but this sounds like cause for one. Glad to hear your dad wasn't hurt worse.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

ACCMan said:


> That thing is going to hurt someone, keep all your documentation cause your lawyer is going to need it. I know you don't want to stir the pot but sometimes you just have to.....before there is an injury.



Again.............


----------



## trophy hunter (Nov 14, 2006)

i`d be well over this , whats it going to take for you to get mad?


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

deadquiet said:


> It's no BBB but it gets the job done.........If you want to go plowing through the woods crossing deep creeks or going for 20 mile rides it's NOT the way to go. But if you have rutted roads, or trails on your property and want to be stealthy they work great.


I agree , this is 94 model . I upgraded the controller and added a Plum Quick motor. Runs like a champ. 

Sorry for all your problems with the Bad Boy , that is ridiculously.











deadquiet said:


> It's no BBB but it gets the job done.........If you want to go plowing through the woods crossing deep creeks or going for 20 mile rides it's NOT the way to go. But if you have rutted roads, or trails on your property and want to be stealthy they work great.


I agree , this is 94 model . I upgraded the controller and added a Plum Quick motor. Runs like a champ. 

Sorry for all your problems with the Bad Boy , that is ridiculously.



Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

*Update😡*







Update: Took it to the factory, all they did was make warranty transferable. Still wouldn't give us our money back. Smh. Dad drove it to the stand and the brakes quit working and he centered a tree. Put a pretty little cut on his leg and put a dent in his shin bone. What y'all think now?😡😡


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

You have a state attorney general. You have lemon laws. Now you have an accident that any good plaintiff lawyer could parley into a lot of money, especially since you've got records of complaining of this issue time and time again. I hate lawsuits in general but in your case, it's time to take some serious action.

Quit wasting time on posting here on AT. No one here can get done what you need to get done and the longer you wait to take action, the harder it will be to get results. If everything you've stated on this thread is true and provable, that dealer will give you back your money or a new vehicle that will not be such a liability.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

BBB's are junk. I was a dealer for them from 2007 to 2011 or 2012. They were a NIGHTMARE of a company to deal with. They would stick dealers with what was supposed to be warranty repair costs. For every good machine that I sold, I would sell 8 or 9 that were absolute lemons. Everything from computer controllers and programming that would not work to simple mechanical things like brakes not working, axles breaking, steering linkage breaking, motors failing ... you name it ... it broke or just quit working. I had one customer who got off his BBB, forgot to turn the key off, and the BBB took off all on its own with no one on board and plowed into the side of his brand new Ford King Ranch pickup truck. BBB did NOTHING to help him out. I ate the warranty repair to the BBB controller and my business insurance paid for repairs to his truck.

I personally owned many BBB's and finally sold my last personal unit in the fall of 2015. I will never own another one.

Sorry OP for your bad experience, but it is typical of BBB and how they treat their customers.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Range Junkie said:


> I know when I was shopping for a ZT mower I was told by a small engine shop owner who is a very honest guy to stay away from the Bad Boy mowers. I trust this guy completely so I took it to heart and never even looked at one. Sounds like he gave me good advice.


Not the same company at all. FWIW the Bad Boy mower is quite nice and as a dealer we have only ever have them back in for routine maintenance. 

I agree with most others here. Lawyer the heck up and get it over with. The longer you wait the less of a case you have. You are far to patient with these people.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I have owned one of the all electric BBB's for years. It is a death trap. A buddy of mine and I each got one and both had rear axles break in the EXACT same place. His daughter and her friend actually rolled his on a paved hill when his cart's axle broke. It is a miracle that neither were hurt or killed! BBB fixed his no questions asked. I had to beg them to get them to fix mine. In the end, they sent me an axle and I had to pay to have my broken one replaced! 

I use it because it is quiet and I have had it for years, but it can be pretty scary. I have had to replace all 8 batteries in mine twice! Buyers beware...


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Doesn't EZ-GO now own Bad Boy Buggies?


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

10 Ringer said:


> Yes


Did they assume the warranty issues? Or did the warranty cancel when the company changed hands?


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

TEXTRON, who owns EZGO and Bad Boy Buggy among other brands, just dropped the Bad Boy Buggy name. Units are now being offered under the TEXTRON brand. Textron Off Road is the new branded name.

Will this be a better product as a result? I hope so. From what I hear, the hybrid machines have had the most problems. My 2014 Recoil IS is still running fine on the original set of batteries. I do take care of it, and service the batteries often. 

I don't see how a company like EZGO/TEXTRON will have many issues in this UTV market. They have been building EZGO and Cushman products forever. They should be solid.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Ironically, I went into the dealer sold on the hybrid idea, but the salesman steered me toward the electric when I questioned him on reliability, and maintenance issues. Glad I took his advice. I have 2 friends with hybrids and both have had issues with lights and wire issues like you describe.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

The Hybrids sounds like SUCH a GREAT idea, it's an easy sales pitch! But I don't need a rugged 4x4 tool for work, I already have a compact tractor, I just want a quiet buggy to putter around on nice woods trails and carry out the occasional whitetail. I'm now shopping leftover lifted EZ-GO 4x2s.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought a used 2013 jd 825i gator kinda had same experience finally sold it took a loss but I Will never buy one again.


----------



## dwgh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

I am working on getting the brakes on mine BBB fixed now in order to sell it. I am buying one of these within the next week or so....

http://www.majesticridez.org/hunting/


----------



## dwgh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

PAKraig said:


> The Hybrids sounds like SUCH a GREAT idea, it's an easy sales pitch! But I don't need a rugged 4x4 tool for work, I already have a compact tractor, I just want a quiet buggy to putter around on nice woods trails and carry out the occasional whitetail. I'm now shopping leftover lifted EZ
> 
> http://www.majesticridez.org/hunting/


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

PAKraig said:


> The Hybrids sounds like SUCH a GREAT idea, it's an easy sales pitch! But I don't need a rugged 4x4 tool for work, I already have a compact tractor, I just want a quiet buggy to putter around on nice woods trails and carry out the occasional whitetail. I'm now shopping leftover lifted EZ-GO 4x2s.


I have a lifted 48volt EZGO and it is a nice cart. However, it will beat you to death on uneven terrain, that my Recoil IS will roll through comfortably and at speed. 

75% of what I do hunting would be doable in a lifted golf cart, but the ride difference and 4x4 is significant.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Buxndiverdux said:


> I have a lifted 48volt EZGO and it is a nice cart. However, it will beat you to death on uneven terrain, that my Recoil IS will roll through comfortably and at speed.
> 
> 75% of what I do hunting would be doable in a lifted golf cart, but the ride difference and 4x4 is significant.


But, i assume the lift on the ezgo is a spindle lift? A standard cart could be outfitted with a long travel kit would be much smoother than a spindle kit. And you would possibly still be far less $$$ than a BBB (i dont know what they cost)? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

We bought a 2017 Recoil IS in June and it's been bullet proof. Run it 2-3 days per week and we love it so far. Maybe we're lucky "knock on wood" but have had zero issues. It's way quieter than our 3 Polaris EV's and will not overheat. The EV's all overheat in steep terrain, have noisy motors plus squeak a lot. But the advantage of the EV is that it's far superior on side hills and will go up much steeper terrain. The EV's have also been reliable just not as well put together. Many squeaks and somewhat less quality parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with the Hunt Vee ? I had a BBB that I bought new in 07' and it had its share of problems as well so I sold it but I must admit that I miss the all electric stealth and quietness and I am wanting another electric buggy with 4wd.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

Have heard good things about the Beast 48 carts, not much on Huntve though


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

We just bought a 2017 model this past June and it's been great so far. We also have 3 Polaris EV's. As for reliability all have been pretty good except one did need a new controller. Main issue with the EV's are cheap components and it has a noisy electric motor. On top of this they all squeak a lot. But they will go up inclines and along sidehills that the BB simply will not. The BB is totally quiet though which makes for a better hunting rig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

I would say the beast 48 is ok as it's more like a golf cart. That being said I expect Textron to get the Recoil IS reliability up. Keep in mind they are now made in the USA so things should keep improving. The EV is a really good choice too. It's not perfect but we have 3 with very few issues and I know of 2 others that have done well also. Just expect a little more noise than some but it's still way quieter than gas models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

A friend of mine bought a new one for around $12,000 a couple years ago. Nothing but problems with it. He sold it last week for $7000.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Polaris or bad boy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Buxndiverdux said:


> TEXTRON, who owns EZGO and Bad Boy Buggy among other brands, just dropped the Bad Boy Buggy name. Units are now being offered under the TEXTRON brand. Textron Off Road is the new branded name.
> 
> Will this be a better product as a result? I hope so. From what I hear, the hybrid machines have had the most problems. My 2014 Recoil IS is still running fine on the original set of batteries. I do take care of it, and service the batteries often.
> 
> I don't see how a company like EZGO/TEXTRON will have many issues in this UTV market. They have been building EZGO and Cushman products forever. They should be solid.





1sawtooth said:


> We bought a 2017 Recoil IS in June and it's been bullet proof. Run it 2-3 days per week and we love it so far. Maybe we're lucky "knock on wood" but have had zero issues. It's way quieter than our 3 Polaris EV's and will not overheat. The EV's all overheat in steep terrain, have noisy motors plus squeak a lot. But the advantage of the EV is that it's far superior on side hills and will go up much steeper terrain. The EV's have also been reliable just not as well put together. Many squeaks and somewhat less quality parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Buxndiverdux said:


> I have a lifted 48volt EZGO and it is a nice cart. However, it will beat you to death on uneven terrain, that my Recoil IS will roll through comfortably and at speed.
> 
> 75% of what I do hunting would be doable in a lifted golf cart, but the ride difference and 4x4 is significant.


Are y'all still happy with your Recoil IS? I'm looking at a 2017 Recoil EV IS or maybe a 2018 Prowler EV IS and looking for feedback


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes so far no issues at all. Been using it every week since we purchased it. We go from the Polaris EV to the Recoil to compare noise and can't believe how much quieter the Recoil is compared to the Polaris. I really do like the Polaris though and it's a great vehicle just wish they would used a quieter motor and Switch to a different design on the suspension bushings which squeak terribly. I'm getting ready to tear the Polaris apart again and try to grease all the bushings to quiet her down. The motor will still be somewhat noisier than the Recoil but the squeaking is extremely loud. On a quiet morning you can seriously hear the squeaking up to 200 yards away. The good news is it can be fixed just requires maintenance to keep it that way. The maintenance involves disassembling the rear suspension to access the upper and lower outer bushings. These bushings don't have grease fittings and tend to be the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> Yes so far no issues at all. Been using it every week since we purchased it. We go from the Polaris EV to the Recoil to compare noise and can't believe how much quieter the Recoil is compared to the Polaris. I really do like the Polaris though and it's a great vehicle just wish they would used a quieter motor and Switch to a different design on the suspension bushings which squeak terribly. I'm getting ready to tear the Polaris apart again and try to grease all the bushings to quiet her down. The motor will still be somewhat noisier than the Recoil but the squeaking is extremely loud. On a quiet morning you can seriously hear the squeaking up to 200 yards away. The good news is it can be fixed just requires maintenance to keep it that way. The maintenance involves disassembling the rear suspension to access the upper and lower outer bushings. These bushings don't have grease fittings and tend to be the issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm really leaning towards the Recoil / Prowler Ev IS


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope this topic is never relevant to me


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

crankn101 said:


> I hope this topic is never relevant to me


I don't get the relevancy of this post, You hope you never have to choose between a BBB & Polaris?? could you please explain?


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Beendare said:


> And they advertise the heck out of them on tv....


That's because they are dumping money in there pockets!! That's the problem with commercial gimmicks most of it is a joke and garbage. If someone will pay them they will push it weather its any good or works at all! Scent crusher bags and black racks heck our young hunter don't have a chance. 

Eat three raisins, put a rabbits foot between your butt cheeks, and hop on one foot to your stand would be better advice!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

willyd5 said:


> That's because they are dumping money in there pockets!! That's the problem with commercial gimmicks most of it is a joke and garbage. If someone will pay them they will push it weather its any good or works at all! Scent crusher bags and black racks heck our young hunter don't have a chance.
> 
> Eat three raisins, put a rabbits foot between your butt cheeks, and hop on one foot to your stand would be better advice!


Are you saying that electric UTV's are a gimmick?


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

I can assure you they are not a gimmick if used for attended purpose. Hunting or other activities where are you don't need an endless supply power they can be very beneficial. Just to be able to ride around with other people and talk in total quietness is pretty amazing in itself. A friend of mine got me into electric buggy's back in 2004 and I have been addicted ever sense. Started off with just a lifted golf cart and got better from there. Originally all the 4 x 4 buggies were very problematic but now they are much more reliable, comfortable, powerful and have increased range of travel. It will be very hard for me to ever go back to gas. It's actually funny as I have a new 2017 Honda Foreman that I never ride because I just don't enjoy it as much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Are you saying that electric UTV's are a gimmick?


I am saying that the product quality is second to how much money, free stuff or publicity that the show or personality is getting to push the garbage. 

Electric UTV a gimmick? No 
Bad Boy buggy junk? yes!! I know of three personally and all were a piece of junk.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

willyd5 said:


> I am saying that the product quality is second to how much money, free stuff or publicity that the show or personality is getting to push the garbage.
> 
> Electric UTV a gimmick? No
> Bad Boy buggy junk? yes!! I know of three personally and all were a piece of junk.


Actually agree with the statement except for recent production. We have a friend that has a 16 model that uses it all the time and it's never been returned to the dealer. I feel Textron has continually improve them and now they are better than ever. Just looking at the build quality fit and finish, sturdiness and tight fit of all components is a definite improvement over the older models I've been around. Honestly looking at fit and finish alone it is a way better vehicle than the Polaris. That being said I do like our Polaris EV's. But fit and finish is pretty sucky to be honest. They normally come in cheaper than the competition and there's a reason why. If Polaris would get their quality up, figure out how to keep these vehicles from overheating and go to a quiet motor that Machine would be top dog. 

As I mentioned earlier though neither vehicle is perfect and wish we could blend the two together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

1sawtooth said:


> Actually agree with the statement except for recent production. We have a friend that has a 16 model that uses it all the time and it's never been returned to the dealer. I feel Textron has continually improve them and now they are better than ever. Just looking at the build quality fit and finish, sturdiness and tight fit of all components is a definite improvement over the older models I've been around. Honestly looking at fit and finish alone it is a way better vehicle than the Polaris. That being said I do like our Polaris EV's. But fit and finish is pretty sucky to be honest. They normally come in cheaper than the competition and there's a reason why. If Polaris would get their quality up, figure out how to keep these vehicles from overheating and go to a quiet motor that Machine would be top dog.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier though neither vehicle is perfect and wish we could blend the two together.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for the 2016 and newer badboys. I have a 2016 570 Polaris Midsize. It isn't the quietest thing I have ever been on but 550 hours so far knock on wood it has been a great machine with zero problems.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> I can assure you they are not a gimmick if used for attended purpose. Hunting or other activities where are you don't need an endless supply power they can be very beneficial. Just to be able to ride around with other people and talk in total quietness is pretty amazing in itself. A friend of mine got me into electric buggy's back in 2004 and I have been addicted ever sense. Started off with just a lifted golf cart and got better from there. Originally all the 4 x 4 buggies were very problematic but now they are much more reliable, comfortable, powerful and have increased range of travel. It will be very hard for me to ever go back to gas. It's actually funny as I have a new 2017 Honda Foreman that I never ride because I just don't enjoy it as much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I built a 36v Marathon back 2010ish, 6" Jakes lift kit and a upgraded Plum Quick motor.. That thing was pretty bad ass. .. QUITE STEALTH is what i'm looking for. I have a Rhino 660 and a Grizzly 660 if I want power, noise and gas.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

You definitely want the prowler then. Go for the 2018 model as I see it's not just a name change and maybe some other things that are better also. You might also drive a Polaris EV just to compare. It's still going to be a heck of a lot less noisy then the gas UTV's you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> You definitely want the prowler then. Go for the 2018 model as I see it's not just a name change and maybe some other things that are better also. You might also drive a Polaris EV just to compare. It's still going to be a heck of a lot less noisy then the gas UTV's you have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now if I can just find a dealer that has one


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

These old ones are a death trap!! Almost no brakes and the rear axles break...


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah they were a piece $&@%# for sure. Good old Chinese crap is what I call it. Now they are manufactured by Textron in Augusta Georgia. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Well this is interesting as the 2018 prowler EV IS only comes with a 12 month warranty versus a 24 month warranty on the 2017 Recoil IS. Also I noticed our 2017 Recoil IS has (9) 8 Volt batteries however the 2018 has (6) 12 volt batteries. I've always been told that more lead equalsequals a longer range. If this is the case then the new prowler should have a shorter range the new 2017 Recoil IS. Just food for thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rykel1116 (Jun 15, 2012)

I've had three bad boys all were junk...dont ask me why i kept getting another one...really thought they they would be better after ez go bought them...just traded my ambush on a polaris ranger...
wasn't crazy about going to gas..hopefully it will be much more dependable... and i can get a few yrs out of it..


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> Well this is interesting as the 2018 prowler EV IS only comes with a 12 month warranty versus a 24 month warranty on the 2017 Recoil IS. Also I noticed our 2017 Recoil IS has (9) 8 Volt batteries however the 2018 has (6) 12 volt batteries. I've always been told that more lead equalsequals a longer range. If this is the case then the new prowler should have a shorter range the new 2017 Recoil IS. Just food for thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I noticed that also... Has me thinking I should try to find a left over 2017


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

1sawtooth said:


> Well this is interesting as the 2018 prowler EV IS only comes with a 12 month warranty versus a 24 month warranty on the 2017 Recoil IS. Also I noticed our 2017 Recoil IS has (9) 8 Volt batteries however the 2018 has (6) 12 volt batteries. I've always been told that more lead equalsequals a longer range. If this is the case then the new prowler should have a shorter range the new 2017 Recoil IS. Just food for thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's your reasoning for thinking the newer one has a shorter range/run time?


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> These old ones are a death trap!! Almost no brakes and the rear axles break...
> View attachment 6266793
> View attachment 6266795


OP here, Idk about other ones, but our 2016 Ambush is still a death trap. The brakes have failed 4 times now, one causing my dad to crash into a tree, and then the front cv axle and strut assembly has failed 3 different times. And no, its not the dealer as the last time befoire the crash we took it to Textron in Augusta for them to fix it themselves. Not only the lack of quality, but mainly the lack of customer service and care after the sale is what burned me out. After the 2nd failure we asked if we could get a refund, and the company put the responsibility on the dealer for the refund. Ultimatley we paid 15k for a piece of junk, only to find out that all they are willing to do is fix it even though it keeps breaking. On the flipside, one of our members got a Ranger EV and it had something wrong with the drivetrain causing a bad vibration and not going into 4wd. After the 2nd failure to fix it, Polaris switched it out for a brand new one and hasn't had any problems since. Customer service is a big deal to me.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

PAKraig said:


> What's your reasoning for thinking the newer one has a shorter range/run time?



Well I'm only guessing about this because I've always been told that with everything else being equal more lead equates to more storage capacity for power. So comparing typical sized batteries 9- 8 V batteries should total more lead than 6-12 volts. However maybe these are really big 12 V batteries that way much more than the 8 volts. They would have to be much larger though as the 8 V batteries in my Recoil are pretty big. Again this is just a guess on my part but wanted to ask what others thought. Maybe they've changed controllers and or motors that are more efficient too to maintain the range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

I would think more batteries would equal more runtime with the same amount of volts, but more batteries also may mean more weight. I would just hope that they did some serious remodification and done a better job with customer service after the sale. If it is anything like our Ambush is you will find yourself in the hospital or stranded in the woods very soon. Didn't you say the new ones only have a one year warranty? Ours had a two year (probably wouldn't have gotten it with only one year) and we have been having it repaired or broken since the first day we drove it.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

1sawtooth said:


> Well I'm only guessing about this because I've always been told that with everything else being equal more lead equates to more storage capacity for power. So comparing typical sized batteries 9- 8 V batteries should total more lead than 6-12 volts. However maybe these are really big 12 V batteries that way much more than the 8 volts. They would have to be much larger though as the 8 V batteries in my Recoil are pretty big. Again this is just a guess on my part but wanted to ask what others thought. Maybe they've changed controllers and or motors that are more efficient too to maintain the range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm possibly in the market for one, so I was just trying to follow your math as:

9x8=72
and 
12x6=72 also...

that said, I'm no electrician and I've never physically compared an 8V to a 12V battery.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

My neighbor blew his wad on one, now the batteries are shot and he can't afford to get new ones. Looks like junk to me


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

BigDeer said:


> My neighbor blew his wad on one, now the batteries are shot and he can't afford to get new ones. Looks like junk to me


One what? Batteries are only as good as they're maintained. They're just like maintaining oil & filter, If you ignore them, they go bad.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

It actually has nothing to do with voltage as both are still 72volts. Runtime is mostly based on storage capacity. Again I'm no electrician either just going off what others have told me. So storage capacity is the actual lead inside of the batteries. Since Lead is most of the batteries weight you can basically add the total weight of the battery pack and I n the way measure storage capacity. So if 9- 8 volt Batteries weigh 50 pounds each that's a total of 450 pounds of lead. And vice versa if you have 6- 12 V batteries at 50 pounds each there's 300 pounds of lead. But on a positive note the 6-12s should be less replacement cost then the 9-8 V batteries. This is If battery cost is somewhat similar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> It actually has nothing to do with voltage as both are still 72volts. Runtime is mostly based on storage capacity. Again I'm no electrician either just going off what others have told me. So storage capacity is the actual lead inside of the batteries. Since Lead is most of the batteries weight you can basically add the total weight of the battery pack and I n the way measure storage capacity. So if 9- 8 volt Batteries weigh 50 pounds each that's a total of 450 pounds of lead. And vice versa if you have 6- 12 V batteries at 50 pounds each there's 300 pounds of lead. But on a positive note the 6-12s should be less replacement cost then the 9-8 V batteries. This is If battery cost is somewhat similar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just a quick search of Trojans battery site... 
12v = 78 to 85lbs ... 6x85=510lbs
8v = 63 to 69lbs ... 9x69 =621lbs


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

10 Ringer said:


> I would think more batteries would equal more runtime with the same amount of volts, but more batteries also may mean more weight. I would just hope that they did some serious remodification and done a better job with customer service after the sale. If it is anything like our Ambush is you will find yourself in the hospital or stranded in the woods very soon. Didn't you say the new ones only have a one year warranty? Ours had a two year (probably wouldn't have gotten it with only one year) and we have been having it repaired or broken since the first day we drove it.


Yes the ambush was a nightmare. Mainly because it was such a complicated vehicle and too much going on with it. Textron thought it was a great idea but just wasn't able to improve on the original design. So this year that model is no longer is available. One thing on the New prowler EV is I'm curious if they've added a locking 4 x 4 feature. This would be a great addition that would really help improve Offroad performance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> Yes the ambush was a nightmare. Mainly because it was such a complicated vehicle and too much going on with it. Textron thought it was a great idea but just wasn't able to improve on the original design. So this year that model is no longer is available. One thing on the New prowler EV is I'm curious if they've added a locking 4 x 4 feature. This would be a great addition that would really help improve Offroad performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I talked with the Ohio Textron offroad rep yesterday, no locking diff and no selectable 2wd/4wd


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

I sent an e-mail to Trojan, 

In a 72v golf cart style system, Which set up would be expected to have best run time and longevity? 6 12V or 9 8v ?

Below is Trojan Battery's response:

The 8 volt battery system is higher capacity, which means it will run longer than the 12 volt system. When batteries are connected in series (as yours will be) the capacity of one battery is the capacity of the system. Our T875 8 volt battery is rated at 170 amp hours and will support a 25 amp load for 295 minutes. Our T1275 12 volt battery is rated at 150 amp hours and will support a 25 amp load for 280 minutes. Have a good day.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Just 1 More said:


> I sent an e-mail to Trojan,
> 
> In a 72v golf cart style system, Which set up would be expected to have best run time and longevity? 6 12V or 9 8v ?
> 
> ...


Looks like 1sawtooth is correct! Good explanation and glad I learned something new today.....early in the day too!

So, no center locking diff and no rear locker even? So full time 50/50 front rears? Wait, should we start a new thread about the Prowler EV?


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes you must keep them filled with distilled water, fully charged and keep them clean. If you do that they won't freeze in the winter and they will last much longer. I normally get 5 to 7 years out of each set.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Just 1 More said:


> I sent an e-mail to Trojan,
> 
> In a 72v golf cart style system, Which set up would be expected to have best run time and longevity? 6 12V or 9 8v ?
> 
> ...


Great email and thank you for the information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

What about BBB using an AC system instead of the DC system.. does that make a difference?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

How much difference is there really in a 48v system and a 72v system? I ask because i'm looking at the Intimidator EV also.. https://intimidatorutv.com/models/classic/


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

PAKraig said:


> Looks like 1sawtooth is correct! Good explanation and glad I learned something new today.....early in the day too!
> 
> So, no center locking diff and no rear locker even? So full time 50/50 front rears? Wait, should we start a new thread about the Prowler EV?


I say yes let's start a prowler EV thread. Hopefully this will turn out to be a great vehicle. If Polaris and Textron will keep investing in electric technology I could see both of these vehicles getting even better over time. At least now we do have a couple good choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Wait, so don't buy a 2017 Recoil.....or do????


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Honestly I don't think it's a big deal either way. 2017 has better warranty and possible longer run time. We can't confirm this however as maybe Textron has made UTV more efficient. 2018 looks to have some minor changes but I can't confirm specific details. Also the 2018 battery replacement will be cheaper long term due to 3 less batteries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

ME: A follow up question, I see Textron Off Road/Bad Boy Buggies is using a 72v AC system instead of the typical DC system, How does this affect the run time and longevity 

TROJAN: You’ll probably get a better answer from Textron about that. Their AC system is very efficient in terms of the car’s range. Technically there would be some loss from the battery’s perspective as the system inverting from DC to AC. However, the AC system is great at powering the car, so that inverting loss is more than negated, I believe.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

PAKraig said:


> Wait, so don't buy a 2017 Recoil.....or do????


I think i'm of the mind set that If I could find a 2017 Recoil Ev IS, I would personally jump on it


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

You can scratch Intimidator off my list. I called they factory in Arkansas and since the Rep wasn't in, they put me on with the mechanic. Great guy to talk with and took his time answering my dumb questions. It's a great looking buggy but not enough power or run time. Uses a single 48v Ac motor, Has push button diff lock and push button 2wd/4wd, uses 8 6v batteries,,,, which is all great But... The way he described the torque and power, he said if you pulled it up against a curb and punched it from a dead stop,,, it probably wouldn't make it over the curb but if you did it from a rolling start it would. As far as longevity, He said in reality, 6 to 12 miles on a charge.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Just 1 More said:


> I think i'm of the mind set that If I could find a 2017 Recoil Ev IS, I would personally jump on it


If I had the cash, I'd be on eBay, and then in Bradford, PA. How close to the PA border are you in Ohio? Great deal on a perfect hunting rig right now.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

PAKraig said:


> If I had the cash, I'd be on eBay, and then in Bradford, PA. How close to the PA border are you in Ohio? Great deal on a perfect hunting rig right now.


4 hours from Bradford


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

I was wondering about the intimidator Electric also. But seems to be very little info and nobody seems to be buying them. Called several dealers in my area and nobody's ever had one either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

I did pick up a 2017 Recoil EV IS yesterday


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats. How you like so far? Also make sure to check your battery water level every couple of months. We use ours weekly and after 2 months they are low and need refilling with distilled water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> Congrats. How you like so far? Also make sure to check your battery water level every couple of months. We use ours weekly and after 2 months they are low and need refilling with distilled water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


SO far, i'm impressed. This thing has all kinds of torque and just laughs at the hills around here. I want to upgrade rims, and go to a little more aggressive 26" tire 26x12-12 & 26x9-12. As it is, You can stomp the "go pedal" and all 4 tires will do a burn out kicking grass and dirt everywhere. :set1_applaud:
I need to figure something out for the cargo area as far as securing stuff. I haul bags of corn to feeders and they'll just slide off since everything is so smooth and slick. I thought about some indoor/outdoor carpet or a thin rubber matting.. 
Definitely needs a LED light upgrade and Bow holders.... An interior roof top light, and a winch. I'm open to suggestions on other stuff 
20171012_131329 by F G, on Flickr
IMG_2204 by F G, on Flickr


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

A hunt club in Va. leases from a timber company...logging roads cut through the 880 acres. The club has a rule that no trucks are to be used on the roads...it's a wet environment...atv's only. The trucks that came in hauling those atv's looked like they could handle the roads...some tried...reason for the rule.

The reason for the no trucks is the weight...just too much mud and the holes are deep. While I was there baby brother (a trustee) got a call from a new member who didn't take the rule seriously...HELP! Baby brother mumbled something to him and we went back to doing whatever we were doing.

He must of got out...the road was tore up.

Electric utv's I'd say are going to need a winch...a big one. They could easily weigh a ton...4 times most atv's and on just about the same foot print...like a fat woman in high heels. LOL


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

nodog2 said:


> A hunt club in Va. leases from a timber company...logging roads cut through the 880 acres. The club has a rule that no trucks are to be used on the roads...it's a wet environment...atv's only. The trucks that came in hauling those atv's looked like they could handle the roads...some tried...reason for the rule.
> 
> The reason for the no trucks is the weight...just too much mud and the holes are deep. While I was there baby brother (a trustee) got a call from a new member who didn't take the rule seriously...HELP! Baby brother mumbled something to him and we went back to doing whatever we were doing.
> 
> ...


I really don't get your point other than to come on here and bash electric UTV's.. They're not for everyone and not for every application.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Just 1 More said:


> SO far, i'm impressed. This thing has all kinds of torque and just laughs at the hills around here. I want to upgrade rims, and go to a little more aggressive 26" tire 26x12-12 & 26x9-12. As it is, You can stomp the "go pedal" and all 4 tires will do a burn out kicking grass and dirt everywhere. :set1_applaud:
> I need to figure something out for the cargo area as far as securing stuff. I haul bags of corn to feeders and they'll just slide off since everything is so smooth and slick. I thought about some indoor/outdoor carpet or a thin rubber matting..
> Definitely needs a LED light upgrade and Bow holders.... An interior roof top light, and a winch. I'm open to suggestions on other stuff
> 20171012_131329 by F G, on Flickr
> IMG_2204 by F G, on Flickr


So you say all 4 spin. Can you confirm that for me? Reason I ask is that mine is a 17 aswell and only spins the front tires. I was also reading online where others have mentioned this as well. Would you mind getting a friend outside of the cart getting on a steep side hill and apply enough pedal to get the tires spinning? Mine only spins the front as the rears wont spin at all. I would really appreciate your findings. If both front and rear spin then I definitely have a issue with mine. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> So you say all 4 spin. Can you confirm that for me? Reason I ask is that mine is a 17 aswell and only spins the front tires. I was also reading online where others have mentioned this as well. Would you mind getting a friend outside of the cart getting on a steep side hill and apply enough pedal to get the tires spinning? Mine only spins the front as the rears wont spin at all. I would really appreciate your findings. If both front and rear spin then I definitely have a issue with mine. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


On flat ground the front and rear spin, going up hill the fronts spin.. it's a weight distribution thing.. the fronts lose traction before the rear will


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Just 1 More said:


> On flat ground the front and rear spin, going up hill the fronts spin.. it's a weight distribution thing.. the fronts lose traction before the rear will


Yes I agree. I think the issue is since the front and rear are not truly locked the back tires just have too much pressure on them to spin. The funny thing is going up steep inclines even with the pedal fully deployed the front spin but the rear still do not. You would think at full throttle both front and rear tires would still spin under full power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

Just 1 More said:


> I really don't get your point other than to come on here and bash electric UTV's.. They're not for everyone and not for every application.


information...you take it as bashing when it's giving people something to think about. 

You seem like you are selling them...as in sales...as in salesman...have at it.

You do understand where you are and what you're doing when you comment on the WWW don't you? People will search for information about electric UTV's...I think they need to hear what I have to say so I say it...don't like it...don't read it.

People unfamiliar with electric vehicles just don't know what they are looking at...I've seen the parts laid out.

Electric tow motors use the batteries as weight...think about that...wanna take one through the woods?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

nodog2 said:


> information...you take it as bashing when it's giving people something to think about.
> 
> You seem like you are selling them...as in sales...as in salesman...have at it.
> 
> ...


Pro's and Con's are a good thing... The way you went about it you came off as just a jerk. Perhaps in the future, if you wish to avoid that perception, choose your wording better.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

nodog2 said:


> information...you take it as bashing when it's giving people something to think about.
> 
> You seem like you are selling them...as in sales...as in salesman...have at it.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. So I guess your saying go with a gas vehicle and don't put a few hundred lbs of corn or anything else in the back of it right? Any UTV will tear up the ground as most all of them weigh 1000-1500lbs. Yes the electrics weigh up to 1700lbs but with Lithium batteries you can remove 300-400lbs of that weight. Either way I've never ran any UTV that doesn't tear of the ground when it's in extremely muddy soft ground. Go with a size or two wider tire which can help though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

New rims, tires and front rack, I went with 26x9-12 front & 26x12-12 rear

20171020_130142 by F G, on Flickr


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

watch out for ice.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 19, 2016)

And watch out for no breaks! ??. Not for sure on the recoil compared to the ambush but Id assume it's the same braking system.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah you got to push a little harder than I
Like but mine still do ok. BUT on the Recoil is you don’t need brakes. They have fine tuned the engine braking so well I hardly ever use them even in very steep terrain. The engine braking is just amazing. Smooth, controlled and huge stopping ability. At least on the 17’s anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

The ambush is a different story. It’s always been a nightmare of a machine as it’s way too complicated. And since it only has engine braking on 2 wheels it doesn’t stop well either. Just a poorly designed machine overall. Glad Textron is stopping production on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

10 Ringer said:


> And watch out for no breaks! ??. Not for sure on the recoil compared to the ambush but Id assume it's the same braking system.


I'll admit... the breaks do leave some to be desired..


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1sawtooth said:


> Yeah you got to push a little harder than I
> Like but mine still do ok. BUT on the Recoil is you don’t need brakes. *They have fine tuned the engine braking so well I hardly ever use them even in very steep terrain. The engine braking is just amazing. Smooth, controlled and huge stopping ability*. At least on the 17’s anyways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is true


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Anything new here??? Picked mine up on 10/12.. Used it in Kansas on a 2 week hunt. It did everything it was supposed to do. Been using it here in Ohio to fill feeders and just run around the "hood"... 
I notice that it's great until it comes off the "F" mark and then the power drops rapidly. Also, the weight distribution sucks for going up hills. Needs more front end weight. 
Have we found anyplace to get accessories for them? I would like some kind of rear wind shield/wind blocker.. better storage system/containment for the dash/glovebox area. 
What modifications has anyone done to theirs?
So far i've added the front rack/basket
ITP SS Rims
26x9-12 & 26x12-12 Dirt tamer tires
Modified an atv rack side bars to fit the rear cargo/foot well area
NO slip tape on the slippery fold down bed area


----------



## l8_apexer (Dec 14, 2008)

Bad boy buggy is complete junk. Biggest disaster ever made. I'd give the f**king thing away. No support constantly breaks. 

Bought a gator- couldn't be happier


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

l8_apexer said:


> Bad boy buggy is complete junk. Biggest disaster ever made. I'd give the f**king thing away. No support constantly breaks.
> 
> Bought a gator- couldn't be happier


Gator makes an electric UTV??? Please be more specific, What year and model BBB did you have? What issues did you have with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

Hello to All;
Just to share my Electric UTV experiences over the past 12 years...
I've owned two early ('06 & '08) 48V Bad Boy Buggies, a 2011 72V Stealth 4x4 Night Hawk and now currently have 2- Polaris Ranger EV's and a Li-Ion Polaris Ranger EV. The BBB's had charger troubles and awfully inadequate rear drum golf cart brakes with no factory support. (we were a dealer for BBB for a couple years) The Stealth had awesome power and dependability, but was prone to side rollovers before I added the hub extensions to widen wheel track, non-assisted, disc brakes are still weak with no engine braking on Stealth and the factory/company is gone, so no support there either. 

I'm convinced and committed to the effectiveness of quiet electrics for hunting and Polaris EV's have the factory, dealer network and technology that has been unmatched. It's only now within the past 6 months that I've replaced the batteries on my original '10 and '11 EV's at $1800 each including new cables. Other than that, the machines have been dependable and affordable to maintain through several hundred hours of use for each. Range is the only limiting factor, but it's certainly adequate for hunting our 400+ acres and even the 1600 acres I visit in Wisconsin. I have gas/diesel equipment for farm and off-season work that rarely gets used during hunting season. The difference in the amount of game seen is incredible, especially mature bucks and spring gobblers! 

The new Li-Ion EV is out of this world for power and incredible range compared to anything I've ever heard of... In SE Ohio, we can run as many as 8-10, 5 mile trips, climbing steep hills totaling up to 300' in elevation with 1-4 guys on it over an entire weekend before needing to charge it or just plug it in back at the barn or house and never have to worry about range with it. In the year I've had it, I've only had to replace the small ATV type, "starter/warmer" battery (under warranty) after using it out in Wisconsin this year in below zero temps. 

There are deals ($5-7k) out there on used Polaris Ranger EV machines if you are persistent in looking. A new Ranger EV runs $10-11k and the Li-Ion is $20k+ :-(


----------



## l8_apexer (Dec 14, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> Gator makes an electric UTV??? Please be more specific, What year and model BBB did you have? What issues did you have with it?


Nope. Thank God. Wonderful 825i

The BBB is constant pita. Spent another $800 on it this fall replacing the solenoids. No support. No technical info available. One of biggest golf cart service centers in ohio warned me to not bring it over. 

Keep hoping someone will steal it- but they wouldn't get far because it'll break. The gator is the recovery vehicle.


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

Rob, Thanks for sharing your journey, I have two Recoils one has been nothing but trouble the other once I made the dealer warrant the USA batteries and replace them with Trojans it has been great. The lack of quality components and stupid engineering (fuse block under the front hood in the elements) really shows they are a marketing driven company and it looks like it is sinking them slowly. I'm fighting myself on the value of the Polaris EV Lithium Ion vs. the standard I think I'll give the Ion another year to get some long term success reports.


----------



## TrpD345 (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a 2008 BBB that I am about to change the front end over to a standard 2wd EZ-Go front end. Where I hunt the 4wd is not needed and only kills the batteries faster and makes the turning radius horrendous. I bought it brand new and wish that I had just built my own lifted golf cart. I think I can do away with the front motor and controller and have a spare motor and controller for later. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## Myers23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with a JD Gator TE? I’d like to buy a gator te or Ranger EV very soon. Tons of electric gators out there.


----------

